# up to 40% discount BF to spain



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brittany feriesto spain up to 40% discount.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/s...FEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=LH31211B

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Brittany feriesto spain up to 40% discount.
> 
> http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/s...FEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=LH31211B
> 
> Dave p


It does not work for Motorhomes and our MPV cannot fit on either due to the height. Would be the same for Range Rover size cars on those with roofboxes.

I have tried entering MPV with Extra Height on the Bilbao route to the same result.

No availability

Or Computer says no.

EDIT:

Just tried a normal size car and same result, no boxes to tick.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have just tried this with our van - 6.5m long- and 2 outside cabins, out end of June return end of July and it comes to £802 return which is about what I would expect. Goodness knows what the non-discount booking would come to !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dates*

Played around with it and got £993 with a note that says

"For outward leg, This is a two night crossing including a 1hr 30min stopover at Roscoff on Monday morning to embark customers and to allow for a change of crew (passengers may not disembark). You will arrive into Bilbao on TUESDAY morning."

PLUS:

With BF your normally pay £25 deposit and then the balance a few weeks before departure.

This offer wants you to pay up-front.

Cashflow problems?

I wil try without the discount


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*amount*

£1023 with no discount. But only pay £25 deposit.

In essence, what BF are doing is giving all customers the equivalent of their "Property Owners Travel Club" prices. But you pay in full rather than the £25 deposit.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

£1023 will buy a lot of fuel and an extra day will cover a lot of miles, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sailings*



erneboy said:


> £1023 will buy a lot of fuel and an extra day will cover a lot of miles, Alan.


I like the route, regardless of weather.

But the dates I input means the Saturday Sailing does not get you in Bilbao until the Tuesday. That was the speed of POSL's old POB Route.

Great for speed on the right sailings.

We are booked for Late September - return October by MPV. We will drive from Bilbao to Javea, 480 miles in 1 day.

This means we Leave Manchester on Friday, be in Southern Spain early hours of Sunday.

TM


----------

